# Bagged MK5 on Kleemann TS-7's



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.airsociety.net/2012/03/sliced-mk5-gti-kleemann-ts-7-bagged/*


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

U'r europlate made me laugh  

nice car as well!


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks sexy


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Those wheels.


----------

